# SQL/ACCESS: Zählen wie oft eine bestimmte Kategorie vorhanden ist...



## schleeper (1. Dezember 2005)

hi @ all

Ich muss hier gerade ne Studienarbeit schreiben und habe da nen Problem.
Ich habe in meiner Datenbank 3 Tabellen die miteinander verknüpft sind:
tbl_Filme, tbl_ Filmgenre und tbl_FSKFreigabe

tbl_Filme: Informationen zu Filmen, Erscheinungsdatum, Regisseur, Schauspieler ect.

tbl_Filmgenre: dort stehen momentan 10 Genre drin, die mit einer "ID" gekennzeichnet sind. In der Filmtabelle steht dann nur die ID des Genres drin.

tbl_FSKFreigabe: gleich wie beim Filmgenre nur, daß es 5 Zeilen sind.

Jetzt möchte ich aus der tabelle tbl_Filme die Anzahl der Filme mit dem genre "horror, Thriller" ect. zählen und in einer zusätzlichen Spalte an die tabelle tbl_ Filmgenre Dranhängen, sodaß ich sehe, wieviel Filme ich von dem jeweiligen Genre hab.

genauso möchte ich das mit der FSK Freigabe machen.

Kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?

thx im vorraus


----------



## matdacat (2. Dezember 2005)

So findest du die Anzahl der Horrorstreifen raus:


```
SELECT COUNT(*) AS anzahl_horror
FROM tbl_Filme INNER JOIN  tbl_Filmgenre ON tbl_Filme.genreid = tbl_Filmgenre.id
WHERE tbl_Filmgenre = "Horror"
```

Warum möchtest du diese Anzahl in die Datenbank eintragen? Die müßte dann ja ständig geupdatet werden.


----------



## schleeper (20. Dezember 2005)

Hi

ohman hatte ganz vergeßen, dass ich hier ein beitrag erstellt hatte , aber das problem besteht immernoch.
Ich möchte es nicht in die tabelle eintragen...ich möchts einfach ausgeben.
werd das jetzt hoffentlich endlich mal hin bekommen.

danke für die hilfe!

cya


----------

